# ArtofArt



## shader (Jun 7, 2004)

This site is still under construction. If someone want to post his pics in the gallery, just send me a mail.

http://www.artofart.com

I also started a forum about photography, 3d, film, drawing and writing.

http://www.artofart-forum.de.vu

or

http://shader.proboards30.com


----------

